# Forgeworld Jigsaw Parts 1 and 2



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Here is parts 1 and 2 of the Forgeworld Jigsaw combined for your viewing pleasure thanks to Panic










It's starting to look pretty interesting, what do you reckon?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Certainly looking like a maclador variant.... still not sure if the trailer is a generator or a fuel tank though....


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

It's certainly a Valdor variant, NOT a Malcador variant.

Look at the chassis for the Valdor in the back.
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhammer-40000/VALDOR-TANK-HUNTER.html
Then compare it to the Malcador.
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhammer-40000/MALCADOR-WITH-BATTLE-CANNON.html

The Valdor is lower, wider, and has track guards. It's a Valdor variant, NOT a Malcador variant.

EDIT: Also the Malcador sponsons dip inward, not outward as the jigsaw clearly shows.


----------



## alien (Dec 2, 2008)

imho it is not a fluel tank, it seems a generator to power a kind of gun or a device in front at the vehicle. Maybe it is a siege-type support tank.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

I have a Valdor so I think this is a varient of that, and I think it will be some kind of Chemical/Flamer Tank, similar to a Churchill Crocodile...either way I will definitely be adding it to my Armoured Battlegroup's TO & E.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Malcador, Valdor *shrugs* Who cares, they're both variants on teh same basic chasis and engine so who cares if its a varient of whatever? The point is its similar to things we've seen before, but obviously a compeltely different configuartion.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Ah ha, the trailer looks like a mobile cooling system,
therefore it is clearly a mobile refrigeration tank,
it kicks ass and provides tasty cold milkshakes to the emperors troops


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I reckon its a churchill crocodile malcador/valdor/woodendoor whatsamagadget.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> I reckon its a churchill crocodile malcador/valdor/woodendoor whatsamagadget.


Unfortunately the box would need to be a foot long to get that title on the front


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Bindi Baji said:


> Unfortunately the box would need to be a foot long to get that title on the front


hold on a minute.......FW use boxes now??...wow they have advanced from plastic bags that allow your model to be smashed to pieces in the post.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> hold on a minute.......FW use boxes now??...wow they have advanced from plastic bags that allow your model to be smashed to pieces in the post.


Every forgeworld order comes in a box, always has done.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

bitsandkits said:


> Every forgeworld order comes in a box, always has done.


I wish the death korp I once spent £70 had, I might of had a single barrel not snapped off the lasguns.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Every forgeworld order comes in a box, always has done.


Yup and in bits 

They really should look into some kind of foam packing aswell as the bubbleshit they pack with


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Stella Cadente said:


> hold on a minute.......FW use boxes now??...wow they have advanced from plastic bags that allow your model to be smashed to pieces in the post.


Welcome back, Stella!

And in regard to the op, I think it looks pretty cool. Looks like something that requires something rather powerful! So, a massive cannon thing? Maybe? Ordanance?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> I wish the death korp I once spent £70 had, I might of had a single barrel not snapped off the lasguns.


Stella you must be the unluckiest person involved in this hobby! The single instance that FW send out an order without a box in the entire history of forgeworld orders and bugger me its your order! what are the chances ??
Still i imagine you were happy enough when they allowed you to keep the broken ones and replaced them for you.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Surely Stella means that the actuall models come in a plastic bag, but is then put into a box...I have never in 8+ years had an order delivered in a bag. 
I have had a £1300 order come in 1 box though, with dozens of models in plastic bags inside....not the best of ideas as there was quite a bit of damage.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

i reckon it might be a weapon similar to the titans inferno cannon but mounted on a malcador hull, looks gd so far either way and i cant wait to see it


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

I thought it looked like a bomb or something, drop it off in the midst of battle and blow everything in range to smithereens.


----------



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

I think it looks like some kind of tesla siege tank, its gonna have some big ass warp lightning cannon on the front.


----------



## Mr.Juggernaught (Nov 16, 2010)

Is there a titan weapon that is basically a really big lascannon? If so I think that it would be mounted on some sort of super heavy tank body (sorry I don't know much forge world tanks).


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Well, there's the Neutron Blaster (already on the Nipple Gun Tank Valdor), and there's the Volcano Cannon (Warlord Class Weapon already mounted on the Shadowsword). That leaves the Turbolaser, which is a sub-version of the Volcano Cannon mounted on Scout Titans).

Could be a Plasma Based Weapon.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

bitsandkits said:


> Still i imagine you were happy enough when they allowed you to keep the broken ones and replaced them for you.


HA!

I ended up selling them for £30.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

The other interesting thing about this is AFAIK this is the first tank GW or FW has made with Autocannon sponsons.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> I reckon its a churchill crocodile...


Second this:
Crocodiles were cool, at least until Germans started shooting the lightly armoured fuel wagons....

Would be totally like the Imperium to disregard such details


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

MaidenManiac said:


> Second this:
> Crocodiles were cool, at least until Germans started shooting the lightly armoured fuel wagons....


but thankfully they were outside the extremely heavily armoured almost invincible tank


----------

